# Pumpkin5's Mostly Ghostly Haunt 2015



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Here it is guys, not exactly what my dream was, but I am certainly headed in the correct direction. Just wait until next year....more ghosts, more tombstones, more things to mystify and treat your eye!


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Pumpkin5

And the dogs that think Halloween is only good for dropped candy...


----------



## Pumpkin5




----------



## Lightman

Wow!...absolutely wow! Such detail and wonderful effects. Your high powered blacklight really paid off. The expression on the ghosts faces are fantastic.

Your house architecture really lends to your theme. Outstanding job!

You say its not up to your full expectations...but wow what a show!


----------



## bobzilla

^No $hit, huh?^
What Brian said 
Good Lord Jana!!!
Everything is so 3D looking!
Take a bow Missy......bravo :jol:
Definitely one of my favorite haunts of the year!!!!


----------



## goneferal

Very, very well done!


----------



## jdubbya

Saw the pics on the other forum. These are so much clearer and show so much more detail. Halloween perfection! What must have been going through the minds of the young TOT's as they approached your house! As Lightman said, your home is the perfect backdrop for such an awesome display! Just love it all!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Soooooo lovely! I adore the new theme. All of your ghosts are really something to marvel at. I especially like the one over your door and love how the pediment looks like wings.
Your colors are magical, the warm orange and the cool blue/purple absolutely sparkle and pop. Those must be some ginormous black lights you've got there!!!
The group pic of you and your sisters/friends looks like a group of mystical glowing Druids. Is that a hat box I see behind you guys?
Im not sure how or why it wasn't what you were dreaming of.... It's a Halloween vision and it's just perfect!!!
Where's Ollie and what did all your TOT's think of him?
Jana you should be thrilled it's truly a beautiful!!!!!! 
Hey, next year they'll be 3 dogs at the gate.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*AMAZING!!! Once again you've proven to others that yours is the house to go to! Wish I could have been there to see it in person, but the pic's will just have to do for now.

You have outdone yourself and I think it's perfect! Fantastic work, and can't wait to see what you have in store for next Halloween!
*_


----------



## Headless

Pumpkin5 said:


>


That looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halstaff

Fantastic job Jana! Love, love, love the lighting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, those dog props look so real!:googly:

This is a treat for the eye. Having your focus on the idea of using a slew of ghosts really paid off. Just a beautiful display.


----------



## punkineater

:biggrinkin: WOWZA, P5!!!! Your ghosties are phenomenal..especially the one hanging above the entry. Can you improve on perfection? Everything is mesmerizing~ghosts, lighting, your home~wish I could see it in person~beautiful setup!!!!!


----------



## FoolishMortal42

Wow. Your haunt looks fantastic. The lighting is great. How did you build your floating ghosts? Do you have pics of these individually? What did you use to get the blueish glow on your house? Is your house painted a light color such as white and it is reflecting a blue LED light?

Great work.


----------



## bonewalker

Jana, you have out done yourself again. I love the druppyness of the ghosts it gives such an etherael feel to them and the lighting was spot on. you are a true inspiration to all haunters. Wish I could have been there in person. 
Bone Dancer


----------



## drevilstein

Love the lighting, the depth, the sense of movement. Looks fantastical!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:A BIG THANK YOU to all of you wonderful members for all of your very kind comments and support throughout my year of changing up my haunt! You guys are so dang nice....now I know why I love this place so much!   All I can say is, wait until next year. I promise to REALLY knock your socks off! (Sketches are coming soon for 2016....)


----------



## bobzilla

Yum.......sketches :jol:
Can't wait!


----------



## IMU

WOW ... just ... WOW


----------



## nimblemonkey

Just beautiful! I think you nailed the ghost thing you were planning. I would have loved to see it in person. And obviously the kids were having a good time. I think its wonderful.


----------



## Spooky1

What a ghostly place you have. I love how it looks.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks so much everyone for all the kind words and super nice comments.  I am partially working on next year while I am decorating for Christmas. Yes, yes, that's right....I can multitask.


----------



## bobzilla

Weren't you going to post a video of your haunt?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Yes, but the video did not turn out great. Must have been something with the black light and film not being copacetic, or just user error. So, maybe next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

this looks amazing great job I love it


----------



## lewlew

Beyond amazing...
Bravo! Well done!


----------



## Dead Things

Absolutely gorgeous!!! The yard looks so majestic. I love the lighting!!! And I love that all your actors are dressed the same! Outstanding haunt, Jana, bravo!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

"...not exactly what my dream was..." LOL.

Your haunt looks awesome. You overhauled the hell of out it apparently! The lights and glowing feel is very striking. Very well done!


----------



## stick

Truly wonderful, thanks for posting. I love it.


----------



## kprimm

Nice work Pumpkin! The haunt looks Awesome and the pics are wonderful to look at.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwwww, you guys are so freaking KIND! Thanks for all the wonderful comments....I really dig you all. I am hoping to "blow it/glow it up" next year and really bring the haunt on! Come on heresjohnny...what wonderful ghosties can you inspire me with in 2016?


----------



## Hairazor

BIG WOW!! How did I ever miss this post till now? You have a surreal glow over everything!!! Full out great!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!!! Great display! Incredible ghosts!


----------



## heresjohnny

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Awwwwww, you guys are so freaking KIND! Thanks for all the wonderful comments....I really dig you all. I am hoping to "blow it/glow it up" next year and really bring the haunt on! Come on heresjohnny...what wonderful ghosties can you inspire me with in 2016?


I am supposed to inspire you? Come on now, you haunt and ghosts turned out amazing! You are inspiring us all, and I am really looking forward to what you will do next year. Now I have to get busy I don't get left in the ghost dust.


----------



## haunt on hannum

damn


----------



## bjpc2716

a great display


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay...I admit...this is nothing but a big ole brag...but lookee! My 2015 haunt is on PumpkinRot's site.....
http://frame.bloglovin.com/?post=5017423321&blog=1537363 
Yay!


----------



## Hairazor

YAY!! for you ^


----------



## bobzilla

Look at you! 
Way to go P5!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whooohooooo, way to go girlie. Your ghosties rock!!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Such a honor.....you deserved it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks ya'll! I take credit for the concept of Mostly Ghostly, but I had a boatload of help from my family which includes my forum family. Without Bobzilla, Halstaff, Dead Things and Matt, Ollie never would have happened and that little skeleton told the story for me on Halloween night. (and of course, a lot of credit goes to my good friend RIT, which whitens and brightens like no other)


----------

